# Getting Nitric Acid



## goldsilverpro

Every member of this forum needs nitric acid. For my assay business, I *must have* nitric acid. I have the same problem you guys have - where to find it - hopefully cheap. A couple of days ago, I went on a quest to find it.

I'm in SW Missouri. The first place I found, in Kansas City, sold 2.5 liters for $78. However, when I tried to place the order, I was told that, since I didn't have a pharmaceutical license on file, I couldn't buy anything from them.

I started using the internet yellow pages and calling around. After many calls, I found a company in Tulsa that would sell me 2.5 L of ACS nitric for $113 or 1 gallon of tech grade for $38. With further discussion, I found that the 1 gallon tech grade wasn't available. I wasn't disappointed, since their prices were too damned high to start with.

Then, I started calling the big guys - Univar, Harcros, etc. I've found that most chemical salesman are very friendly and try to help you out. Just don't try to BS them - tell them what you want and why you want it. One of the salesman turned me on to the mother lode, a guy in Kansas City that repackages chemicals into smaller containers. I ended up buying 1 gallon (3.785 liters) jugs of 67% tech. grade nitric acid for $16.50/gallon. I drove to KC (100 mile trip, one way) and picked up 5 gallons today.

When I was there, I asked if he would want to hassle with small buyers. He said yes - that was where his business lies. The company is Terrace Packaging, 2819 SW Blvd, Kansas City, MO - 816-561-5377. The owner's name is Sandy. He also sells HCl, H2SO4, NaCN, 35% H2O2, etc., etc. All the good stuff. He will sell just about any quantity, small or large. The smaller the quantity, of course, the higher the per pound, or per gallon price. 

I can live with these prices. They're reasonable. I would bet that, in every fair sized city, there is a company, like Sandy's, that repackages chemicals for a fair price.

Chris Owen


----------



## gorfman6154

goldsilverpro said:


> Then, I started called the big guys - Univar, Harcros, etc. I've found that most chemical salesman are very friendly and try to help you out. Just don't try to BS them - tell them what you want and why you want it. One of the salesman turned me on to the mother lode, a guy in Kansas City that repackages chemicals into smaller containers. I ended up buying 1 gallon (3.785 liters) jugs of 67% tech. grade nitric acid for $16.50/gallon. I drove to KC (100 mile trip) and picked up 5 gallons today.



Goldsilverpro, That's a heck of a good price. I just checked Action Mining's pricelist, They want $52.10 for a 2.5L bottle, not including shipping by truck.

And best of luck, in your new adventure. If you treat your customers, the way you have treated the masses on this exceptional Forum, your new business will be a huge success!!

Gorfman


----------



## qst42know

What was Univar's response. I found one of their distribution hubs here in town.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Univar is everywhere, but they only sell in larger quantities - 15 gal carboys or greater. The nitric price is probably about $10-$12/gallon in 15 gal. quantities, but the problem is always the deposit on the stainless container. Univar wanted a $200 deposit for the SS carboy. Of course, you get it back when you return the container. This was much better than the $400 deposit a company in Tulsa wanted. I didn't need 15 gallons, so I bought only 5 gallons. If you buy a 55 gal. drum from Univar, I would guess the acid price is $4 or $5/gallon. However, the 55 gal. SS drum deposit is probably $700-$900.

I forgot to give the link for Terrace Packaging

http://www.terracepackaging.com/


----------



## AlanInMo

GSP ... Want to sell a couple gallons of that? I'll be there first thing in the morning.. 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## Irons

How Nitric Acid is made on an industrial scale:

http://www.cheresources.com/nitricacid.shtml


----------



## golddie

I would like to buy Nitric acid and Hydrochloric acid
I'm in Canada

In the Hoke book she says to use C.P.
Chemically pure

For aqua regia 
I will do what she says
1 fluid ounce nitric
4 fluid ounces hydrochloric acid


I think I have seen 70% being mentioned here.

I am looking at the catalog of
http://www.anachemia.com/engnew/frame/product1.html
In this catalog they nitric acid CD grade

What is CD grade

I want to buy these chemicals and if someone can give me a link and a bit of explanation 
Thanks


----------



## EDI Refining

Golddie, if your in southern ontario, send me a PM and I'll let you know, where we purchase our Nitric


----------



## goldsilverpro

Golddie,

Concentrated nitric, no matter what grade you get, is somewhere around 70%, by weight. When the Hoke book was written, even the higher grades were probably cheap. Today, it is different. The lab grades usually come in 2.5 liter bottles and the relative cost is about 10 times higher than technical grade. For all refining applications, the technical grade nitric works equally as well as the various lab grades - in essence, they are the same for this application. To me, the purchase of a lab grade is a huge waste of money. The amount you pay for nitric is one of the greatest determining factors as to whether, or not, you profit from this endevour.

Yesterday, I bought technical grade for $16.50 per gallon (3.785 liters). The lab grade I found, but didn't buy, was $113/2.5 liter. Taking the volumes into consideration, the lab grade was a little more than 10 times more expensive. Shop around.


----------



## golddie

Hi Folks thanks for your help

Hi P3M I tried to send you a private message but I couldn't
If you can give me name that would be nice.

I found this company 
http://www.prolabscientific.com/Hydrochloric-Acid-Reagent-Grade-37-~12M-p-21933.html
in Canada
The price for Nitric seems good
Can someone tell me if what they have here is 70% nitric acid
I cant really tell

Nitric Acid, Reagent ACS Solution, (~15.8M)
500ml bottle $ 35.10 
2.5L bottle (3.2kg) $ 56.95 

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
About the Hydrochloric Acid
The botom one is alot cheaper
Can I use this to make Aqua Regia 
Would the 4 to 1 portion of Hydrochloric Acid and Nitric acid change.





Hydrochloric Acid, Reagent Grade, 37% (~12M) 500ml bottle $ 21.50 
2.5 L bottle $ 40.80 
2.5 L bottle (case of 4) $ 145.00 
----------
Hydrochloric Acid, Solutions
Laboratory, Solution, 0.1M (0.1M=0.1N) 
0.1N, 1L bottle $ 8.50
0.1N, 3.8L bottle $ 28.20 
1.0N, 1L bottle $ 12.20 
1.0N, 3.8L bottle $ 36.20 
***********************************************************
Hydrochloric Acid, Solutions
Laboratory, Solution, 0.1M (0.1M=0.1N)

This Morality and Normality subject is here again.
I am still unclear about that 
Anyway I will eventually get it


----------



## Irons

Beware of immoral acids.

I think you meant Molar not Moral. 

A 1 Molar HCl solution would be 1 Normal. A 1 Molar Sulfuric acid solution would be 2 Normal because H2SO4 has 2 protons available for each molecule vs 1 for HCl.

This is an overly simplified explanation but close enough for what we're talking about.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> Nitric Acid, Reagent ACS Solution, (~15.8M)


The 15.8M (Molar) is right for about 70% nitric. The price for the ACS grade, although a lot cheaper than the ACS grade I found, is still a helluva lot higher than technical grade. I know you are in a hurry to get started, but don't give up on finding technical grade.

For HCl, you need stuff that's about 10 - 12 Molar to use for aqua regia. The last entries are *way* too weak - .1 Molar. I don't know how things are in Canada, but here you can easily buy Muriatic acid in hardware stores for a few dollars per gallon. It's a little weaker but it works just fine for all your needs. Muriatic acid is just a lower quaility HCl.


----------



## Irons

goldsilverpro said:


> Nitric Acid, Reagent ACS Solution, (~15.8M)
> 
> 
> 
> The 15.8M (Molar) is right for about 70% nitric. The price for the ACS grade, although a lot cheaper than the ACS grade I found, is still a helluva lot higher than technical grade. I know you are in a hurry to get started, but don't give up on finding technical grade.
> 
> For HCl, you need stuff that's about 10 - 12 Molar to use for aqua regia. The last entries are *way* too weak - .1 Molar. I don't know how things are in Canada, but here you can easily buy Muriatic acid in hardware stores for a few dollars per gallon. It's a little weaker but it works just fine for all your needs. Muriatic acid is just a lower quaility HCl.
Click to expand...


You can always crank up Hydrochloric acid by introducing some HCl gas. Salt and Sulfuric acid, heated should do it.

Here's the vapor pressure data for HCl:


http://tinyurl.com/ykzzqfz


----------



## lazersteve

If you don't have sulfuric acid to make HCl you can always use Sodium Bisulf*ate* and Table Salt.

Steve


----------



## golddie

Hi Steve
I didn't know you could make hydrochloric acid with sulfuric acid
How is that done


I didnt know about this also
Maybe someone can give me the propetions
Sodium Bisulfate and Table Salt

Thanks


----------



## Irons

golddie said:


> Hi Steve
> I didn't know you could make hydrochloric acid with sulfuric acid
> How is that done
> 
> 
> I didnt know about this also
> Maybe someone can give me the propetions
> Sodium Bisulfate and Table Salt
> 
> Thanks



H2SO4 + 2 NaCl = 2 HCl + Na2SO4. 

This should be done in a closed system such as a glass distillation setup and the receiver with the HCl should be chilled to reduce the vapor pressure. 38% HCl is about as concentrated that's stable at 20 Deg. C. unless you keep it in a container that can withstand some pressure.

Another method is to feed the HCl gas to the reaction vessel to replace HCl that is used up in the reaction.

Hydrochloric acid is nothing more than HCl gas dissolved in water.

Another thing you can do is to hook 2 jugs of HCl together with acid resistant tubing. Cool one jug while heating the other and the HCl gas will transfer from the hot side to the cold side.


----------



## golddie

Hi Irons
Thanks for your help
First it was the molarity and normality that got to me and now this equation.

I am not a chemist but at this rate I might become one but i don't know when




> H2SO4 + 2 NaCl = 2 HCl + Na2SO4.



Here is my research 
Sulfuric Acid + double table salt =double hydrochloric acid + Sodium sulfate
What does that mean


----------



## Anonymous

hi

will methyethylketone peroxide serve the same/better/or do not mix?

regards

cug


----------



## butcher

that sounds very dangerous to me, I am no chemist.
take caution mixing any chemicals, unless you are sure what the reactions produce, with nitrates, metals, etcetera, this can get really dangerous.

hopefully a chemist will answer your question, 
in the mean time dont mix anything you don't know about.

methyethylketone peroxide 

ARE YOU NUTS? or what, I have not read the link but :?: 
that looks like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## LeftyTheBandit

HCl (Muriatic Acid) can be bought in Canada at either Rona or Canadian Tire. Ask what isle the concrete cleaner is, then look for the only jug that has a plastic bag around it.

Make your own nitric. You will save a bundle.

For Sulfuric acid go to NAPA autoparts and buy the 5 gallon battery acid, then consintrate it as per;
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=342


----------



## Irons

cug said:


> hi
> 
> will methyethylketone peroxide serve the same/better/or do not mix?
> 
> regards
> 
> cug



MEK peroxide is used as a catalyst for resins but it is also an explosive.

Dangerous stuff in the wrong hands.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Damn!!!!!!...yesterday I was complaining about raw materials prices here in Mexico,let us take a look:

Nitric acid 68 % Industrial grade 0.50 USD/lt
Sulfuric acid 98 % Industrial grade 0.40 USD/lt
Hydrochloric acid 36% Industrial grade 0.25 USD/lt
Oxalic acid 2.10 USD/kg
Sodium hydroxide 0.89 USD/kg
Sodium Cyanide (Degussa) 4.14 USD/kg (You must say what you want it for)
Potassium Cyanide (Bayer) 5.20 USD/kg
Sodium hypochlorite(17%) 0.25 USD/lt
Ferric chloride (70 Be) 0.50 USD/lt
Copper sulfate 3.10 USD/kg

All available,not license required,not questions (except for NaCN),not credit just cash,FOB on the seller´s place so you have got to carry your own,if you buy 220 USD or more they send the material to your lab.

Many of these material are " Made in USA",why are so expensive in USA??????

I think I should stop my complain.

Best regards.

Manuel


----------



## golddie

Hi LeftyTheBandit 
Thanks for the helpful tips


Here in the video the guy uses copper to make the nitric acid is that good 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=5202 


I remember seeing this before now I cant find it and the search box doesn't show it
Ill eventually get it
poormans nitric acid


----------



## goldsilverpro

Juan,

Bulk prices in the US, now, are not much different than the ones you gave. I'm talking about 55 gallon drums of nitric, 200# drums of sodium cyanide, etc. It seems that, after 911, the prices for smaller quantities went sky high, along with the BS Hazmat shipping charges. A guy I talked to a couple of days ago remembers when you could buy small amounts of concentrated nitric in a drug store.


----------



## jimdoc

goldsilverpro said:


> A guy I talked to a couple of days ago remembers when you could buy small amounts of concentrated nitric in a drug store.



That was probably before hemorrhoid cream was invented.
Check out this book;
http://www.archive.org/details/hemorrhoidsandp00smitgoog


----------



## Palladium

golddie said:


> Hi LeftyTheBandit
> Thanks for the helpful tips
> 
> 
> Here in the video the guy uses copper to make the nitric acid is that good
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=5202
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this before now I cant find it and the search box doesn't show it
> Ill eventually get it
> poormans nitric acid



http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=5209&start=0&hilit=cold+nitric

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=4791&start=0&hilit=cold+nitric
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=2066&start=0&hilit=cold+nitric
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=2454&start=0
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=5560&start=20


----------



## Harold_V

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> Cooper sulfate (Coperas) 3.10 USD/kg


Just a minor correction, _so newbies don't get the wrong impression_. 

Copper sulfate is NOT copperas. Copperas, often used to precipitate gold, is ferrous sulfate. (I'll never understand why it was named copperas.) 

You have it real good in Mexico, Manuel. I haven't seen nitric acid for the prices I used to pay ever since I've been on this forum. I used to pay $207 for a 55 gallon drum of tech grade----and had my own stainless drum, so it was a simple exchange. 

<sigh>

Harold


----------



## Oz

That is an exceedingly important clarification Harold, and far from minor IMHO. Newbies in particular should pay attention to this. 

I too had confusion in reading old texts when they referred to copperas. I have never heard a good explanation of why it came to be called such as it surely implies copper is involved when it is not. 

I have made my own copperas with transformer laminates (due to low carbon content) with sulfuric acid (battery acid concentration) for precipitating gold in unique circumstances. 

I must say that I do not like using it as a precipitate for gold in general, since the precipitate is very fine and difficult to deal with. However I have found that it can be useful at times for very dirty solutions at times, so it stays in my tool box. 

Butcher seems to use it rather often based on his posts, and if one wished practical knowledge on its use I would use him as your go to guy. Part of the reason I say this is that he tends to be very clear as to what he knows based on actual use and experience vs what he has read. 

That line is fuzzy with many others.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

GSP,My Dear Friend:

Chemical products companies are very ungrateful,they want to make money fast and easy just selling to the big consumers forgetting low scale consumers.To all chemicals companies all over arround the world I have got a message: Go to hell !!!!!!!!!!!!

Members of the Forum can be organizated to creat "buying teams" to reach the big scale that chemical companies need,this is exactly the way I started my bussiness.

We have the alternative to produce our own chemicals products,every member of this Forum knows how to make nitric acid with sodium nitrate and sulfuric acid,no one Government can control selling fertilizers,sulfuric acid or hydrochloric acid,in fact we can produce all what we need.

I propose that we all contribute with our knowledge and experience to post the methods to produce all what we need leaving Governments and chemical products companies in hell until it gets frozzen.

Kindest regards

Your friend:

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Harold_V:

Yes Sir!!!!!..you are right and I was wrong...copper sulfate is not coperas.I offer an apology to all,some days I am more stupid than usual.

Having said,I have corrected the text.

Best regards and have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## butcher

Juan you little ticked off by those that charge too much or try to control, the use of common chemicals :?: 

what strike's me funny, is that to claim that banning these chemicals, would stop terrorism, that would be like trying to keep knive's or shanks out of prisons, and seems to me to be profitable for somebody, and why all of a sudden is chemistry such a bad thing?
seems also many company's may push this, for profit, if I sell table salt as my product at high profit maybe color it , I may give it another name, and not want people to know they can just use just plain old cheap salt.

GO GET EM JUAN :!:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

OK,Butcher..let us go for them.

Here is a list of common chemicals ( I do not remeber where I found it).

Soon I will post the process for making potassium nitrate,the main component of black powder,we use potassium nitrate as a reducer flux for gold and silver.In some coutries you can find it in garden stores,some other countries (like Mexico) have banned it and you need a special permission to buy it.

Butcher,it is a pleasure talking with you.

Best regards.

Manuel


----------



## Platdigger

Juan, are you saying you make your own sulfuric?

Do you mine the sulfur, then burn it and the whole bit?


----------



## butcher

sulfuric could be made from pyrite ore, if we lived in cave, also found around volcanic active areas, also the flues of our boiler's will have sulfur, from burning oil, where gases react with damp flue, should be able to extract sulfur from coal aslo,but for now sulfuric and sulfur are so common industrially, and with emmisions controls, they probably have a hard time getting rid of all of it theey produce industrially as a byproduct...


----------



## Oz

Well if we are going into the dark ages, I have had a hard time finding good blacksmithing coal w/o sulfur for forge work as it is injurious to the iron. It would not be hard to remove with steam then resell if the demand was there giving you a higher value coal.


----------



## Harold_V

Sulfur isn't desirable for model steam loco's, either. It has become difficult to obtain good quality coal. Utah has a large coal reserve, but it's not known for being very low in sulfur. However, coal is shipped to power plants for steam generation on a large basis, anyway. It apparently is low enough to not be a hindrance. 

Talking about production of sulfuric acid----back to Utah---Kennecott Copper used to discharge their gases at the north end of the Oquirrh mountain range from a huge stack, which stood on a shelf of the mountain. The gasses were discharged several hundred feet up (more than 500'), but the constant barrage had largely killed all plant life on the mountain range for several miles going south. This mountain range is on the south end of the Great Salt Lake. In the mid 50's, the government clamped down on Kennecott, forcing them to start removing the SO2 from the discharge. A sulfuric acid plant was installed, which now ships railroad car loads of sulfuric acid on a regular basis. In the end, it was yet another money making proposition for Kennecott. 

Harold


----------



## Oz

Well now, is that not a bit ironic? They were forced to spend more money cleaning up their emissions and they found there was profit to be had by reclaiming wastes.

There is a lesson in that for refiners.


----------



## butcher

Juan that pottasium nitrate, sounds like it might be a stinky chemical reaction :lol:


----------



## Oz

I see that butcher has gone the manure route the same as I have in the past to make black powder. Can you float a raw chicken egg?

Sometimes old tech does not get old.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Platdigger:

Not at all...Sulphuric acid is available everywhere (the reason:Governments need cars,cars need sulphuric acid),concentrated in some countries,diluted in others.Anyway,we can get it or boiling it to concentrate so this acid will be the raw material for making nitric and hydrochloric acids.Sulphur is baned in Mexico,but this is stupid because you can get all sulphur you want just going to any active volcano.Gas sweetening in petroleum industry provides mountains of sulphur but making your own sulphuric acid is a hard task.

Well,we are able to make the most common acid used in our bussines but we need to learn how to make some other products,i.e. sodium hydroxide,sodium carbonate,sodium chlorate and ammonium chloride. Any idea?

Platdigger,nice to meet you.

Best regards.

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Butcher....Do you like fire?...make your own explotions?????...let it be....potassium nitrate (75%),sulphur (15%) and coal (10%) is the Chinese original formula for black powder.Particularly I do not like this formula because it takes a lot to explode,I prefer potassium chlorate instead of potassium nitrate.This is the reason why this products are baned in Mexico.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## butcher

Have made my own black powder for my blackpowder guns, have never used potassium chlorate, and if using in black powder guns how violent the reaction is can make a big difference also, too violent could blow the barrel into your face. how would it corrode my gun?
the charcoal can be a big portion of how it works, softwood like willow homade charcoal, is better than other charcoals. there is an old recipee we used to call gramdma's sugar powder, it used sugar, it would work for hunting squirls when I was a kid, can't remember the details though, I cannot believe that you cannot get a common chemical that can be made from your toilet in your country, what nonsense, but then again you can buy nitric acid cheaper than we can??


----------



## Irons

butcher said:


> Have made my own black powder for my blackpowder guns, have never used potassium chlorate, and if using in black powder guns how violent the reaction is can make a big difference also, too violent could blow the barrel into your face. how would it corrode my gun?
> the charcoal can be a big portion of how it works, softwood like willow homade charcoal, is better than other charcoals. there is an old recipee we used to call gramdma's sugar powder, it used sugar, it would work for hunting squirls when I was a kid, can't remember the details though, I cannot believe that you cannot get a common chemical that can be made from your toilet in your country, what nonsense, but then again you can buy nitric acid cheaper than we can??



I used to make Black Powder as well. I have 3 Muzzle Loaders. Chlorate powder is terribly corrosive. It's ok for fireworks but I would never use it in a fine rifle.
Aspen or Poplar burn quite cleanly. Nothing beats Potassium Nitrate to make fine Black Powder. If you can, get the low acid Sulfur powder.


----------



## butcher

Irons one of my small caliber black powder is really fun. pull the trigger hear the pop and flash, then wait, to hear the bullet hit your target.


----------



## Irons

butcher said:


> Irons one of my small caliber black powder is really fun. pull the trigger hear the pop and flash, then wait, to hear the bullet hit your target.



One of these days, I'm going to take one of the 8X57 Mauser barrels that I have and make a squirrel gun. 00 Buck is .330 and squeezes down nicely to .323. I shoot them in my Mauser as a small game load and they are very accurate. They make about as much noise as a .22 Short but have a lot more energy.


----------



## Anonymous

GSP
did you ever get the electrolytic nitric cell going?

Jim


----------



## Irons

james122964 said:


> GSP
> did you ever get the electrolytic nitric cell going?
> 
> Jim



Sorry, we deviated a bit from the thread.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

butcher said:


> Have made my own black powder for my blackpowder guns, have never used potassium chlorate, and if using in black powder guns how violent the reaction is can make a big difference also, too violent could blow the barrel into your face. how would it corrode my gun?
> the charcoal can be a big portion of how it works, softwood like willow homade charcoal, is better than other charcoals. there is an old recipee we used to call gramdma's sugar powder, it used sugar, it would work for hunting squirls when I was a kid, can't remember the details though, I cannot believe that you cannot get a common chemical that can be made from your toilet in your country, what nonsense, but then again you can buy nitric acid cheaper than we can??



Butcher you and Irons don't live dangerous enough. When I was in Panama, Canal Zone before 1980 I made black powder out of charcoal,sulpur, sugar & salt peter. Use to take it and make pipe bombs. It's like Juan says anything was available that you wanted down there.


----------



## butcher

I had enough danger in my life, don't need anymore.

the electrolytic cell does sound facinating.


----------



## patnor1011

heh... When I was young we did not need any chemistry to make a big bang. There was russian army unit stationed in nearby city since 1968 and boy those lads were selling everything they had in their armoury store for next to nothing. Specially when they realized that they will be pulled back home.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

butcher said:


> I had enough danger in my life, don't need anymore.
> 
> the electrolytic cell does sound facinating.



That was in my younger and dumber days. 

Yea the idea of a cell has been intriguing me as well. I'v been thinking of some items it might be good for. I might even be able to do one without screwing it up and having to ask for help. :twisted:


----------



## goldenchild

Ok nitric acid seems to be the most talked about topic ever. And many people seem to be having trouble making it so... This weekend if the weather permits I'm going to attempt to make a video showing how to make nitric using lazersteves 50% recipe. I have done this many times now and it works great. I make my nitric in bigger batches and after all is said and done my nitric fumes. Hopefully I will address some of the issues people are having. I will let you all know when its up.


----------



## Rhodium

goldenchild said:


> Ok nitric acid seems to be the most talked about topic ever. And many people seem to be having trouble making it so... This weekend if the weather permits I'm going to attempt to make a video showing how to make nitric using lazersteves 50% recipe. I have done this many times now and it works great. I make my nitric in bigger batches and after all is said and done my nitric fumes. Hopefully I will address some of the issues people are having. I will let you all know when its up.



I would appreciate seeing that.

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## goldenchild

Rhodium said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok nitric acid seems to be the most talked about topic ever. And many people seem to be having trouble making it so... This weekend if the weather permits I'm going to attempt to make a video showing how to make nitric using lazersteves 50% recipe. I have done this many times now and it works great. I make my nitric in bigger batches and after all is said and done my nitric fumes. Hopefully I will address some of the issues people are having. I will let you all know when its up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate seeing that.
> 
> Thanks !!!!!
Click to expand...


Ok the video is up. The name of the topic is "goldenchild's nitric acid video" under the tutorials/questions section.


----------



## metatp

goldsilverpro said:


> The company is Terrace Packaging, 2819 SW Blvd, Kansas City, MO - 816-561-5377. The owner's name is Sandy. He also sells HCl, H2SO4, NaCN, 35% H2O2, etc., etc. All the good stuff. He will sell just about any quantity, small or large. The smaller the quantity, of course, the higher the per pound, or per gallon price.
> 
> I can live with these prices. They're reasonable. I would bet that, in every fair sized city, there is a company, like Sandy's, that repackages chemicals for a fair price.



Chris,
Thanks for pointing me to Sandy. Prices are great shipping is terrible  I wish I lived close enough to drive. I tried to find one in the Miami, Fort Lauderdale or Tampa area with no success.

Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## goldsilverpro

When I was looking, I found that some of the salesmen working for the large chemical chemical companies, such as Univar, knew the names of small re-packaging companies. Although these big guys only sell in large quantities, their customers often need only small amounts of certain chemicals and the salesmen refer them to these small re-packagers.


----------



## ander

Technical purity nitric is like 18 cents/pound in my country. Minimal quantity is 5l (like 1,25US gallons). Analitycal reagent grade is much more expensive 6$ a liter, 25$/US gallon. Actually, all acids like muriatic and sulphuric are cheap- It would be good to find someone trusty who can buy stuff for you instead of spending days on distillation or others processes. In EU buying chemicals can be easy as pie- just look well for proper person.


----------



## butcher

I can buy it in town 30 miles from me in very small bottles $15.00 for about 125ML (4 ounces), I can order for about $55.00 gallon plus over $150 dollar shiping, thats $200.00 gallon, or drive 250 miles and 250 miles back to get that gallon jug.

distilling for me is an option I use, I don't find it that much trouble, the price to make my own dhemicals can mean whether I can make a profit when refining gold, or at least not loose money on it. can make up a batch in one evening, there are many of us who cost or avalability, makes distilling worth it, using cheaper products bought locally to make expensive or unavailable chemicals.


----------



## ander

250 miles :lol: . Seems reasonable- for me- that's the distance I made to get nitric, in my country where gas is much higher than 3$/gallon, roads horrible, and average month wage is like $1K(gross). Just got lot of stuff which make the trip reasonable- free iodine, iodides, borohydride and so on. The only nitric I would distil is 100%- for special purposes. Facility that makes like 100 tons of it a day is located just 40miles from my home, but they can sell you rail tank like 50tons not less. I remember buying my very first chemicals- very expensive, like sulphur 5$/75g (like 2,5 oz). Dollars were then much more valuable, so it was like 6-7 working hours for average person to get these money. Now, in the era of Internet, S is like 1,75$/1kg, and dollars much less worthy.


----------



## joem

golddie said:


> Hi Folks thanks for your help
> 
> Hi P3M I tried to send you a private message but I couldn't
> If you can give me name that would be nice.
> 
> I found this company
> http://www.prolabscientific.com/Hydrochloric-Acid-Reagent-Grade-37-~12M-p-21933.html
> in Canada
> The price for Nitric seems good
> Can someone tell me if what they have here is 70% nitric acid
> I cant really tell
> 
> Nitric Acid, Reagent ACS Solution, (~15.8M)
> 500ml bottle $ 35.10
> 2.5L bottle (3.2kg) $ 56.95
> 
> (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> About the Hydrochloric Acid
> The botom one is alot cheaper
> Can I use this to make Aqua Regia
> Would the 4 to 1 portion of Hydrochloric Acid and Nitric acid change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrochloric Acid, Reagent Grade, 37% (~12M) 500ml bottle $ 21.50
> 2.5 L bottle $ 40.80
> 2.5 L bottle (case of 4) $ 145.00
> ----------
> Hydrochloric Acid, Solutions
> Laboratory, Solution, 0.1M (0.1M=0.1N)
> 0.1N, 1L bottle $ 8.50
> 0.1N, 3.8L bottle $ 28.20
> 1.0N, 1L bottle $ 12.20
> 1.0N, 3.8L bottle $ 36.20
> ***********************************************************
> Hydrochloric Acid, Solutions
> Laboratory, Solution, 0.1M (0.1M=0.1N)
> 
> This Morality and Normality subject is here again.
> I am still unclear about that
> Anyway I will eventually get it





Nitric Acid 
From the web site
Reagent ACS Solution, (~15.8M)

RESTRICTED COMPONENTS REGULATIONS OF THE EXPLOSIVES ACT
Prolab Scientific is registered with the Explosives Regulatory Division of Natural Resources Canada (NRCan). 
This chemical is available only to canadian schools and industries. 
It is no longer available to private individuals.


----------



## Anonymous

joem said:


> Nitric Acid
> From the web site
> Reagent ACS Solution, (~15.8M)
> 
> RESTRICTED COMPONENTS REGULATIONS OF THE EXPLOSIVES ACT
> Prolab Scientific is registered with the Explosives Regulatory Division of Natural Resources Canada (NRCan).
> This chemical is available only to canadian schools and industries.
> It is no longer available to private individuals.



joem I sent you an email with a list of Canadian sources to purchase chemicals but the address is not working or you have your spam filter set incorrectly.


----------



## joem

the last email I received from you asked me If i have hokes book, which I do.
the listings are slim and adresses are far away from me, but the law still applies. I could argue that we homeschool our kids, but it's a weak arguement, and they will ask why a ten year old needs nitric acid (LOL). I believe that a retail version is out there in some product. thanks
joe


----------



## franklynvoorhies

Hello, 
im new the site and i find you all very helpful. i found a place in chicago area that sells chemicals Rowell Chem. there is so much info on here my head is spinning. how many of you have a degree in chemistry? i dont but i think i can manage some of the stuff. Whats the best place to get the beakers?


----------



## jimdoc

Sometimes you can get lucky finding beakers and other supplies on Ebay.
Especially if you find some local and can pick up to eliminate shipping and
risk of breakage in shipping.A lot of colleges have switched to plastic labware,
I got a bunch of glassware from Univ. of Penn a year or two ago from an Ebay
auction.I am sure others will have links to the best online stores.

Jim


----------



## goldenchild

franklynvoorhies said:


> Hello,
> im new the site and i find you all very helpful. i found a place in chicago area that sells chemicals Rowell Chem. there is so much info on here my head is spinning. how many of you have a degree in chemistry? i dont but i think i can manage some of the stuff. Whats the best place to get the beakers?




I've gotten stuff from this seller. Seems to be out of boiling flasks though.

OnlineScienceMall

http://cgi.ebay.com/36-pc-Lab-Glassware-Kit-Beakers-Flasks-Test-Tubes-Value-/200511007758?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eaf632c0e

http://cgi.ebay.com/FLORENCE-FLASK-SET-3-BOILING-FLAT-BOTTOM-FLASK-250-1000-/370236950362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5633d7875a


----------



## franklynvoorhies

excellent. thanks for such quick replies.


----------



## solar seeker

In the united states UnitedNuclear.com has excellent glass ware with superior selection and superior shipping quality/speed. Their prices are pretty much standard for glass ware but their chemicals are on the expensive side. Annother place I like but haven't ordered from is 
http://www.sciplus.com/ they sometimes have a few glass items that are cheeper and or more exotic than united nuclear has.


----------



## RaptorCraft

Does anyone know of where to find nitric acid for gold recovery near chicago?


----------



## Smack

https://www.havilandusa.com


----------

